# má na věci pro sebe



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to přesně znamená?
Věta: Ten blb prodá náký svinstvo nějakejm pubert'akům a je št'astnej, že má na věci pro sebe.
He can enjoy to svinstvo himself?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Mít na něco - mít dost peněz na něco, moci si něco koupit.

Prodá jim svinstvo a za peníze, které si tak vydělá, si koupí, co chce.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, a vítej zpátky, Jano.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jak rozumíte té větě? Mluví se o droze.
Ten blb prodá nějaký svinstvo nějakejm pubertakům a je štastnej, že má na věci pro sebe
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Dobrý den, neptala jste se na to už jednou? Ta otázka je mi nějak povědomá.

Každopádně to znamená, že ten pán prodává nebo prodal drogy (zřejmě nevalné kvality) mladým lidem a díky takto získaným penězům si může dovolit nákup nějakých věcí (možná také drog - to není z ukázky jasné).


----------



## parolearruffate

Promin vás, já jsem to hledala ale nenašla jsem to (použivala jsem funkce hledat, ale nějak nefungovalo) Promin


----------

